# Paint JOB Banshee {FP}



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Finally got off my lazy Butt tonight and painted my new Banshee--Used 5 different colors with the Air-Bush--I'll wait for a couple of Days than I'll put a flat clear coat to protect the new paint---Before and after Pic---also New Jack Jr decoy---------*

*SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice Skip ! Is there anything you don't do well...... ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Other than checking to see if they are dead before reaching for them that is.....


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Buddy-AND I SHOOT'EM TWICE NOW EVEN IF THEIR NOT BREATHING :m16:*


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I second Don. Nice craftsmanship.

I look at you decoys in the back. Walmart had a sheep rocking toy that looked very real. Do you suppose it would work on coyotes.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great skip when do you want to do mine?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks great Skip.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks great Skip !! I never thought about using my air brushes, they have been packed away for years, lol


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

NICE!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well after I got home from church today I needed something to do so I put 2 coats of Satin clear on my paint job on the Banshee FP--I like the way the Satin sealed the paint---She's good to go now--couple of pic's-----------------------skip*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good there Skip.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks good Skip, blends right in.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Rick and Ed--now I need to get out and Break it in------Well the cows will be dropping by the end of April early May at my Buddies Farm-----Hope to gett'er done than----have a Great week ALL*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking good skip now you're ready to call kiyoute's in and protect those cows get after them use that 22-250 and put em down


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If you'd like to minimize shine, you might consider a light buffing with Scothbrite or fine steel wool now that the clear is on. Good job with the pattern. Blends in with the conifers.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks Great Man!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Those are really cool. Great paint job.

Now about the one I have.......................................


----------

